# Do you brush your teeth every night?



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 4, 2008)

I was just wondering becuase I know that you're supposed to, but to be honest I don't mostly because I forget or I'll go to bed really early. But anywaysm, it's a bad habit I have and I'm trying to break it by brushing every night...

Do you follow a night time ritual? Like take your night meds and brush your teeth afterwards??


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont haha I always forget, which I should get back into the habit of doing it after I wash my face.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2008)

I do. I don't even think about it though...just a habit. My mom used to tell my sister and me that monsters only ate kids that had dirty teeth, so we always brushed ours before bed lol.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

aww lolaB thats so cute!

i brush mine every night, they feel furry if i don't! the only times i don't are if i'm really really tired or if i'm falling over drunk.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 4, 2008)

I always do it. It's part of my routine and I couldn't sleep if I didn't.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 4, 2008)

Not EVERY night. A while ago I was having a problem where my gums were bleeding occasionaly when I was brushing. I have really sensitive teeth so I just thought it could be something to do with that and the dentist said that there wasn't anything WRONG with my teeth, it was just due to me slightly over brushing. At the time I brushed my teeth around 3 times a day (I'd gotten into the habit after having braces) and now I brush my teeth every morning and the majority of nights.

Okay, I just read that back and it makes me sound like a major toothbursh addict lmao! It was 'cos of the braces, I promise!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not EVERY night. A while ago I was having a problem where my gums were bleeding occasionaly when I was brushing. I have really sensitive teeth so I just thought it could be something to do with that and the dentist said that there wasn't anything WRONG with my teeth, it was just due to me slightly over brushing. At the time I brushed my teeth around 3 times a day (I'd gotten into the habit after having braces) and now I brush my teeth every morning and the majority of nights. Okay, I just read that back and it makes me sound like a major toothbursh addict lmao! It was 'cos of the braces, I promise!





i understand. its gross if you can see stuff stuck in braces!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol, Katie. I've been having the same problem. My gums have certain parts where I can't ever over brush... the cut easily.

To answer the question, no. It never became a daily routine for me but I do sometimes - if I feel like my teeth feels all gunky. This is were all my cavities take place because I drink a lot of liquid at night :s and don't brush afterward.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 4, 2008)

i have some issues with my teeth which made me really worried about loosing them one day, so now I am extremely good with oral hygiene. Two times a day brushing is a minimum. I don't think I would be able to fall asleep if I didn't brush. The only (rare) exception would be when I am intoxicated


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I always brush my teeth before I go to bed. Do you really want the miniscule bits of foods stuck inbetween your teeth to rot out your teeth for hours until you wake up and brush your teeth?


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i understand. its gross if you can see stuff stuck in braces! Yeah I know! I became so obsessed with brushing my teeth when I had braces. I had a total fear of having something stuck in my brace and everyone being able to see it but not telling me lol


----------



## icmreis (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't, I always forget!!! I embaressed about it!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2008)

I try to, but lately it seems i forget it, i'm embarrassed to say. It's since i've started my new job actually, because when i'm home i feel the need to wash my face, i used to wash it before going to bed and i would finish by my teeth. Now that i wash my face late in the afternoon, i have nothing to remind me this.


----------



## Karren (Sep 4, 2008)

Every single night before I go to bed and every morning and sometimes at noon after lunch!!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 4, 2008)

Every night I brush. My teeth feel gross if I don't.


----------



## GillT (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes. I wash my face every night to get rid of make-up because I know all too well just how bad I break out if I don't and since I'm in the bathroom I just brush my teeth/use mouthwash etc. while I'm there. Before getting into wearing make-up I'd skip washing my face and therefore sometimes just not brush my teeth.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 5, 2008)

Naw.

Lol!

I brush in the morning, in the afternoon- sometimes 2 times depending on what I've been eating and just wash my face at night.

I am a teeth and tongue brushing, flossing and Listerine swishing person (in that order), but I'm pretty safe not doing it at night.

Again, unless I ate something really sour, sweet or sticky before bed; then I would brush again.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 5, 2008)

i do. well try too. there are some nights where im just too tired to do anything and use a facial cleansing cloth to wash my face even.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 5, 2008)

I brush my teeth three times a day. Morning, after lunch and before I go to bed. It's a very rare night if I go to sleep without brushing them.


----------



## Aniger86 (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to never brush my teeth before bed, and then, I started developing gum problems (bleeding gums, gum infection etc.) so my dentist suggested I brush and floss every night to keep gum problems at bay. I now brush, floss and even use one of those mini brushes that cleans the gaps between the teeth and followed by a mouth gurgle. I know, I'm probably taking better care of my teeth than my face,lol. Also, what motivates me at keeping the routine is both my parents suffer from gum/teeth problems so there's the hireditary factor that I'm worried about as well. The only time I skip my dental care routine is when I'm really tired.


----------



## fiercely (Sep 5, 2008)

I always brush my teeth at night. I brush my teeth almost always after every meal, infact. Except for when I'm not at home to eat.

My night routine is as follows:

-moisturize my hair and put it in a bun (I have naturally really curly hair since I'm 1/2 black and 1/2 white)

-wash my face with either dove soap or dove exfoliating scrub

-moisturize my face and body with nivea soft


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2008)

I always brush my teeth and then wash my face and i do the same thing at night. Its more of routine now.


----------



## shawn12 (Dec 31, 2008)

when i wash my face; yes. most of the time..sometimes i knock out and dont.

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just wondering becuase I know that you're supposed to, but to be honest I don't mostly because I forget or I'll go to bed really early. But anywaysm, it's a bad habit I have and I'm trying to break it by brushing every night... 
Do you follow a night time ritual? Like take your night meds and brush your teeth afterwards??


----------



## chocobon (Dec 31, 2008)

Every morning, afternoon and at bedtime!!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, absolutely! I do have a sort of bed time routine. I brush my teeth and clean my face, sometimes I wear an overnight facial mask (usally every 2-3 nights because I have so oily skin these days), I moisturize my entire body and then do a little reading before turning the light out.




I have to be clean and have done my reading or I feel incomplete when I got to bed!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 31, 2008)

Every night (&amp; morning) all the time. I can't sleep knowing I didn't brush my teeth. I do that without thinking, automatic routine


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always do it. It's part of my routine and I couldn't sleep if I didn't. I'm the same way.


----------



## happygal (Jan 2, 2009)

I have to brush my teeth at night. All that food and stuff left in your teeth overnite can cause more problems than just an icky feeling. 

When you are younger you don't think much about the consequences of not taking care of your teeth and what could happen later in life. Dentures, disease, etc. 

Most days I brush three times, use mouthwash twice and floss once. If I am somewhere and I can't brush after eating, I chew sugar-less gum.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 3, 2009)

well.what i do EVERY SINGLE NIGHT is wash my face,and brush my chompers(before my mom was a hairdresser,she was a dental assistant) so i brush my chompers till they bleed,my mom says "they aren't healthy till you see blood" yeah it doesn't hurt i just have horrible teeth. atleast im clean. *all like smiling cheese*

and i usually pass out on the floor if im just THAT tired and i can't even get to my bed!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 3, 2009)

they aren't healthy till you see blood??? lol

I honestly really do try to brush them everynight, but sometimes I just forget. But I always brush them in the morning.

Haven't had any probs yet.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh.. generally if your gums are bleeding it means they aren't healthy.. you shouldn't be brushing them so hard til they bleed.

I brush my teeth every morning and every night, like clockwork.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 3, 2009)

I do since I'm so used to my nightly routine...brush my teeth, wash my face, glance at the mirror thinking about how much I hate my eyebrows when they're naked, then moisturize.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 4, 2009)

I always brush my teeth before bed. I feel sooo gross if I don't. I pretty much brush my teeth after every meal too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dental work is expensive! haha!


----------



## szie (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Of course there seems to be cases where I say I'm going to take a "nap", but happen to sleep through the night unknowingly



.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 13, 2009)

I do at my age you have to take care of the ones that are left...the replacments are not as good as the originals so take care of them


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I brush every morning and night, and almost always right before i go out anywhere..even if I was just about to leave for dinner and then i realize i got that yucky mint taste that doesnt go good with the food i was about to order!


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to brush my teeth before bed, because I have braces. I also brush 3-4 times a day depending on when I eat!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 30, 2009)

i brush my teeth morning, afternoon and before bed.


----------



## Asha* (Jan 31, 2009)

I usually brush them 3 times a day: in the morning, after lunch and before i go to bed.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 1, 2009)

shamefully, no.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, every night. I brush and floss my teeth. I could not sleep without doing so.


----------



## maggieboo (Feb 14, 2009)

I wish I could say yes. But I too, find I forget at night if I go to bed early. I'm going to try turn a new leaf and make it a habit.


----------



## siin (Feb 22, 2009)

I usually do before I hop in the shower. Its mostly OCD related though. Besides, I hate cavities!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 22, 2009)

I hafta brush and floss my teeth before I go to sleep. If I fall asleep and forgot to, my mouth tastes weird and tons of saliva pool in it, so I have to get up and brush. I just don't sleep well otherwise...


----------



## letay1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I brush my teeth every night. Even when I have been out I always try and make the effort!


----------



## heavenly84 (Mar 2, 2009)

In the morning yes. But times at night where I am too tired and just dont when I am washing my face. Bad habit that I should really stop no matter how tired I am.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 3, 2009)

no, not every single nite. but i do most nites, ecspecially cause i have braces &amp; after eating there's always bits of food stuck in the brackets! ughh! like some others said, my exceptions are when i'm drunk or when i'm extremely tired...on one of my rare drunken nites i just wipe my makeup off with a cleansing cloth &amp; hit the sac...but i try to every night.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

I will always brush my teeth in the morning but not as much at night. I will skip a couple times a week but either its because i fall asleep or piss drunk lol


----------



## spijjen (Mar 21, 2009)

I brush my teeth at night only when I ate something a few hours before bedtime. I know, it's bad. But if I can't feel anything thats bothering me on my teeth, I usually forget and fall asleep.


----------



## Asocialisten (Mar 21, 2009)

I do. I can't fall asleep if I haven't brushed my teeth, brushed my hair and cleaned my face.

It's also important to me to brush them in the morning. I can't go outside and meet new people if my breath smells like death.


----------



## speedy (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, I always brush my teeth, twice a day, without fail.


----------



## GillT (Mar 22, 2009)

I wear a retainer so I brush them morning, night and after I eat anything. It can be a pain sometimes but I dread to think what would build up on my teeth if I didn't. :S


----------



## tika (Mar 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always do it. It's part of my routine and I couldn't sleep if I didn't. Me too. I brush after I wash my face. I can't go to sleep without having done both of these things, even if I'm dead tired.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes. Twice a day (morning and night) at least. I also use a waterpik and floss if needed. I am the worst about flossing. I don't do it as often as I probably should. Can't go to bed with a funky mouth. lol


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

i brush my teeth every night,and if we eat out for lunch and come home later i brush them as well

it is very important,i do have a bridge that cost me $4250 and crown as well,and i need to keep all

that in good shape,like i take a shower every morbing,on the other hand my hubby has terrible teeth,a lot of soda drinking young and later on and no visit to dentist,and no brushing teeth,he still dosen t brush his teeth every night,wich is bad for the gums,breath ,he had already gums graft,and is going to need like two bridge and crowns to replace all the broken teeths due to lack of brushing.


----------



## andy1078 (Apr 17, 2009)

i admit i do it sometimes too! but not often


----------



## nydoll23 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes and so do my hubby and kids


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

at night i take my medicine, brush my teeth, floss, use mouth wash, take off my eye makeup if i'm wearing any, wash the rest of my face, use toner, apply moisturizer.


----------



## Toast (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I do. Maybe not if I'm feeling majorly tired like after a party, but otherwise - yes!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes.. I brush my teeth every night..! It's a pert of my routine


----------



## dgint608 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol I do because I know when hubby doesn't and rolls over with his mouth open it's a bit of a shock... I wouldn't want to do that to him ha ha

also I try to look and smell nice when I go to sleep mama always said 'you never know if something happened and a cute fireman had to help you, you wouldn't want to be embarassed!'


----------



## MsMakeups (Feb 28, 2010)

No not all the time. But usually if I'm too tired to brush my teeth I get this weird pick type thing. It's not a tooth pick but it's what the dentist use.


----------



## desertangel86 (Mar 8, 2010)

I always brush my teeth and wash my face before going to bed - its part of my routine otherwise I would wake up middle of night to go to bathroom only to wash face and brush my teeth.


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 9, 2010)

I brush after I wash my face, but sometimes I am just waaaay too tired, but that's like once in a blue moon.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 12, 2010)

Unfortunately not as often as I should (a habit I plan on correcting), but I do try to do it after most of my meals...


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 12, 2010)

I always brush my teeth at night. They feel all grungy if you don't and old food particles can you really really bad morning breath.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes!

I sometimes fall asleep accidently when I get into bed with a laptop or a book, and _intend_ to brush later... but then suddenly wake up a few hours later with a book in my face haha, but yes I make a point of brushing twice a day at least... so important to keep those teeth clean and fresh


----------



## poisonberry (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I always brush teeth before going to sleep or after I have had supper (unless I will be drinking tea later, which means I need to brush again). I brush every night so that I can occasionally skip brushing in mornings and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 2, 2010)

Yes. I feel gross if I don't.


----------



## Leylani (May 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dgint608* /img/forum/go_quote.gif also I try to look and smell nice when I go to sleep mama always said 'you never know if something happened and a cute fireman had to help you, you wouldn't want to be embarassed!' Good one




I have to brush my teeth an hour before i go to bed, as the toothpaste make me wide awake...


----------



## Anissa (May 2, 2010)

I absolutely brush my teeth before bed...with floss usually and with listerine if I remember, but brushing is a must. I always get fears about having yellow teeth so I take care of them religiously. I don't do it in the morning, though, unless I'm going somewhere super important. Besides, I read somewhere that skipping it in the morning is better than not brushing in the evening...it makes sense I guess because in the evening you have all the stuff on your teeth from what you ate during the day, and it will accumulate even more at night...


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

When I was in my 20's, my answer would have been... if I was at home. I don't really go gallivanting anymore so yes. Every night with very few exceptions. if I'm too tired, I will use a fluoride rinse to get some yuck out of my mouth anyways and in the middle of the night, I may wake and brush anyways. I definitely do not skip the morning! I would not be able to function until my teeth are brushed much less go to work or talk to anyone.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

yep, i do. im a little obsessive over my teeth so i brush them every morning and night.


----------



## silvestri (May 23, 2010)

i brush my teeth when:

i wake up,

after every meal,

before i go to sleep


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 10, 2010)

I do brush them every night, I just can't sleep without doing it. I like that fresh feeling.

So, I brush them 3times a day. Morning, after lunch and at night.


----------



## StakeEdward (Jun 10, 2010)

I brush mine every night, no matter what. When I was younger (high school) I had the terrible habit of almost never brushing at night because I'd be too tired, and that really messed up my teeth. Now I have the habit of brushing 3 times a day if I can.

And tbh, it only takes 2 minutes to brush your teeth...I don't think it was a good excuse for me to say when I was younger that I was "too tired" to brush. I think I could have much better teeth now if I'd brushed them 2x a day when I was younger.

I NEVER go without brushing in the mornings. It feels so gross!


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 17, 2010)

No I always forget



And I hate the taste of Crest ProHealth Whitening. I'm going to get an alternative toothpaste to brush with at night and get back in the habit.


----------



## PineappleChick (Jun 18, 2010)

I always brush my teeth before I go to bed. I hope by doing that the morning breath isn't that bad.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jul 14, 2010)

Teeth is such a huge issue for me. I do brush my teeth regularly when I wake up and when I go to bed. Occasionally I will brush more, and occasionally I will brush less. However, it's important for me to brush my teeth EVERY NIGHT. I have bad genes when it comes to teeth. So my teeth are already naturally weak. Then if I do anything to hurt them (Like flying face first off of a ten speed bike into a paved road) then I suffer for a long time. I have shattered teeth, as I mentioned, lost teeth due to infection, and have fillings between several teeth. It's hard for me to floss because of the fillings they gave me earlier in my life. Seems my cavities were always in between the teeth and at the gumline, so they basically filled the area I need to floss!

I am constantly paying money out to dentists. I have a phobia of dentists, basically, and still for all of this dental work...I hate my teeth...and I feel it ruins my smile.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

I brush my teeth three times a day (after each meal) and floss two to three times a day.


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I should brush my teeth more often since I have braces, but...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's still the regular two times daily routine for me.


----------



## cinderella (Jul 29, 2010)

I do, but I have hard time to make my daughter to do it regularly.


----------



## BellaMia (Aug 9, 2010)

Every night, I have really soft/porous teeth.


----------



## coralluv (Aug 24, 2010)

everytime! i dont know why and i always wash my face before going to bed because i have an oily face that bothers me a lot..


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, I can understand if you're very depressed and can't get out of bed and many times don't want to brush your teeth. But I discovered that when you forget to brush and floss your teeth you will gradually start to lose bone! My advice is that after you finish eating dinner, BRUSH YOUR TEETH! You don't want to wear dentures in the future. I hope this helps.


----------



## Misskaty (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I feel disgusting if I don't! Twice a day.


----------



## jadamiranda (Oct 1, 2010)

I do. Not just at night but in the morning and after lunch as well. I couldn't sleep if I don't brush my teeth. I also visit my dentist to have a cleaning.


----------



## allfeya (Oct 5, 2010)

I try to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfg825 (Oct 5, 2010)

I try to, but sometimes im too lazy. thats just trbl


----------



## Coffee (Oct 6, 2010)

I eat way too much sugary foods to skip a brushing. A few nights I have been so tired, though, that I fell asleep without brushing.


----------



## Darla (Oct 6, 2010)

at least twice,  but now i just bought a Phillips Sonicare  electric toothbrush and i realize how poorly i was doing them before.


----------



## ilovehuhu (Oct 7, 2010)

I always do it.


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

Normally I do everynight. But sometimes there is an occasion where you're out late as heck, you come home and try to get undressed and flop in the bed. I would have to say that is the only time I don't. And normally when it's a night like that I barely remember even laying down! LOL


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

I brush my teeth every night (with the exception of when I'm SUPER tired) and floss.


----------



## Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, In fact, I've used great quality braun toothbrushes over the span of about 10-13 years.     In fact, I did a video review of my newest one here.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, I brush 2 times a day and always shoot for 3.  I floss alot too and use mouthwash.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 23, 2011)

I *always *brush my teeth before bed. I just have to.

Getting into a nighttime routine definitely helps. I wash my face, brush my teeth, tone, moisturize and then use the bathroom. Then, I get into bed and apply my lip balm and cuticle cream and go to sleep.


----------



## amandag (Mar 7, 2011)

I try to brush a couple of times per day.  Dentist rules.  LOL. 

I try to use whitening tooth paste but not sure if it really works.

Has anyone tried any of the teeth whitening solutions (over the counter, drug store varieties)?  And do they work?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. I brush my teeth at least 3 times a day (maybe more). I have horrible OCD. I should probably tone it down a notch.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 10, 2011)

I do brush my teeth every night, but sometimes I fall asleep until the next day without brushing them (not too often)


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 15, 2011)

@topic:  Yes I do, and I think it's gross to not brush your teeth! BTW, do you guys all know that cavities are most likely to form in your teeth during the night? (If you don't brush your teeth before bed anyway.) Apparently, there is some statistic on this somewhere. You're more likely to get cavities at night than during the day.


----------



## paulspnao (Sep 27, 2011)

I know I should be brushing my teeth every time I finish meals and snacks. I definitely brush my teeth in the morning after breakfast and before I hit the hay, but when it comes to brushing during the day.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 23, 2011)

Every morning and night and I use mouthwash during the day (when I rememember)...


----------



## satojoko (Oct 23, 2011)

Every morning and every night. I also carry a toothbrush with me because when I'm out all day, I often have to stop and eat. I don't want to be one of those people who walk around with foul breath and chunks of their last lunch in thÃªir teeth. I always found flossing difficult til they came out with those flossing tapes, though, because my teeth are not spaced widely enough. Super uncomfortable, and the floss would get stuck. Love flossing tape, though. That stuff really works! I have never used mouthwash and never will. Especially ones with triclosan in them. There's quite a bit of debate of what mouthwash does to the natural, necessary bacteria in your mouth, and have seen articles on the possibility of mouthwashes causing oral cancers. If I'm feeling like my breath isn't fresh, I brush, immediately. Nothing worse than having toilet-bowl-mouth. Especially if a person smokes and drinks coffee/tea. Which I do, unfortunately. Not only does it taste disgusting all day if I don't brush, I can just imagine the skanky smell ** gaaag** No excuse for being dirty or smelly when a person doesn't have to be.


----------



## sharonwills (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I brush my teeth every night. 

But sometimes I do forget.


----------



## pandy1021 (Nov 9, 2011)

Brushing your teeth before going to sleep is very important and everyone should be doing it out of being a habit but a must. It's proper hygiene. If you don't want to probably develop bad breath in the future, you should start brushing your teeth before going to sleep now. Or else, [stinks] .. This may also, in the near future, if you have a partner already, may disappoint him or her.

Here is a plus for you people who don't brush their teeth:

http://www.stepstoahealthiersalinas.org/brush-teeth-sleeping.html


----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 9, 2011)

yes i do brush my teeth at night and i also use a good mouth wash afterwards ..


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm another culprit too. I always forget or run out of energy to do the entire regime


----------



## Curtysgirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I brush my teeth in the shower after dinner.. While I'm in there I cleanse my face. I then floss &amp; use a good anti bacterial mouthwash with flouride. Then I moisturise my entire body while my skin is still wet. Take my multivitamins, comb my hair &amp; go to bed (-: it's funny the little routines we have ...


----------



## Soap Goddess (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to brush my teeth every night, I can't fall asleep without that "clean" feeling, no matter how tired I am


----------



## Tyari (Jul 25, 2012)

Not every night but I'm trying to get better at it.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 26, 2012)

I always brush my teeth every night, but I'm really awful about brushing in the morning if I don't have to go out anywhere. I've found that the minty toothpaste taste left makes my breakfast taste pretty weird.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 26, 2012)

I always brush my teeth! I do not feel completely clean without it.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 28, 2012)

Twice a day, usually after lunch and before bed!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not every night but I'm trying to get better at it.


 I'm right with you! Sometimes I get kinda tired at night that I just go eh... not now. Haha


----------

